

Ask HN: What is the cost composition of your startup or website? - brucedou

* AD (?%)<p>* SEO (?%)<p>* PR (?%)<p>* Website or App development (?%)<p>* Hosting &#38; Domain (?%)<p>* Support (?%)<p>* Other (?%)
======
TomGullen
Tom here from Scirra (<http://www.scirra.com>). Our cost composition is:

Adverts (50%)

SEO (0%)

PR (5%)

Website Dev (0%)

Hosting (45%)

Support (0%)

Important to note about SEO is this overlaps with our advertisements campaigns
they are not always distinct from one another.

Also important to note is that imo startups shouldn't be paying for SEO

------
kalerzee
My cost composition of <http://notemoz.com>

* AD (80%)

* SEO (0%)

* PR (0%)

* Website or App development (10%)

* Hosting & Domain (10%)

* Support (0%)

* Other (0%)

------
themouth
Pardon my ignorance but ... what do you mean by AD?

------
Achshar
Only thing that costed me was hosting and domain

------
davidhansen
What about product and administrative ? Both are usually large enough to be
their own categories, especially compared with something like PR.

